# How do you monitor you kids for thyroid problems?



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I am in the first few weeks of treatment and I have to say I am feeling MUCH better even on the low dose. My question is...how do you watch you kids to see if they also have thyroid problems? My oldest son is 17 and seems to be having a lot of the same issues that I am as far as memory and concentration. He doesn't mention much about being achy or anything. I would hate to have my kids deal with what I am going through for years just because we didn't see what is going on. Any advice or practical experience out there? Thanks!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> I am in the first few weeks of treatment and I have to say I am feeling MUCH better even on the low dose. My question is...how do you watch you kids to see if they also have thyroid problems? My oldest son is 17 and seems to be having a lot of the same issues that I am as far as memory and concentration. He doesn't mention much about being achy or anything. I would hate to have my kids deal with what I am going through for years just because we didn't see what is going on. Any advice or practical experience out there? Thanks!!!


The only thing I know would be to have the thyroid panel run for your children. That would be the TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4. That is the best place to start in my humble opinion.

The big benefit of that would be if your children do not have thyroid problems, you have already established a normal healthy "baseline" for future reference.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Andros, do you think running antibodies would be beneficial too? I was thinking of having a thyroid panel done plus the antibodies for my children because of my Hashimoto's.

Ksgal, I'm seeing some things in my girls now that I'm wondering if they will take the same path as I did. I think it's definitely something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Andros, do you think running antibodies would be beneficial too? I was thinking of having a thyroid panel done plus the antibodies for my children because of my Hashimoto's.
> 
> Ksgal, I'm seeing some things in my girls now that I'm wondering if they will take the same path as I did. I think it's definitely something to keep an eye on.


That is a very good question. I do think the time to run antibodies would be if and when there is "probable" cause. You see, most ranges are given so "movement" can be detected either up or down.

Chances are very strong your children don't have antibodies/autoantibodies right now and that would be money out the window.

I would do the panel first and then if there are some oddities and clinical evidence, by all means do antibodies.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help! I know that when I ask him questions based on what I am going through and how I feel his answers are usually "that is exactly how I feel"! I don't know how much of it is "normal teenager"...and how much of it could be thyroid. I think having him tested to see would be a good thing - like you said...if nothing else it would give a baseline for the future.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I probably should have mentioned that my oldest daughter is 21, and not a "child" in that sense. She's the one I'm wondering about getting herself tested. But you're right, a thyroid panel is the best first step. Plus if she had antibodies but normal labs there really isn't anything that can be done unless she had symptoms or labs to support one of the autoimmune diseases.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My husband and I both have thyroid disease with a family history of it on both sides so my endo recommended that our sons have TSH run for a baseline. One son is already checked yearly since he has type I diabetes.

Renee


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ksgal said:


> I am in the first few weeks of treatment and I have to say I am feeling MUCH better even on the low dose. My question is...how do you watch you kids to see if they also have thyroid problems? My oldest son is 17 and seems to be having a lot of the same issues that I am as far as memory and concentration. He doesn't mention much about being achy or anything. I would hate to have my kids deal with what I am going through for years just because we didn't see what is going on. Any advice or practical experience out there? Thanks!!!


I had my 17 year old tested due to his moods swinging from high to low and his thyroid levels were perfectly in mid range. He got to say "I told YOU I was fine" but until I had him tested I was convinced he had a thyroid issue. Teen hormones are brutal.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

This isn't so much mood swings - more concentration and remembering things...it honestly sounds just like me. He is the one of my kids that is heavier too - not fat...just a few more pounds than he probably should have. Maybe I am just worrying too much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> This isn't so much mood swings - more concentration and remembering things...it honestly sounds just like me. He is the one of my kids that is heavier too - not fat...just a few more pounds than he probably should have. Maybe I am just worrying too much.


A mother can never worry too much. Trust your instincts at all times.


----------

